# tell me I did'nt see what I saw



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Been fightin this nasty flu bug so been house bound since Thursday, was watching a flip this house show and the contrator was running a skill saw over a formica counter top making notches and was going to install ceramic tile directly over the formica??

Now am I goofy or can that really be done. I know it's not something I would do personally, but dont want to call out and then stick a foot in my mouth:shutup:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, that's a first!:w00t: You've got me waiting for the Pro's to answer now too!:whistling


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Faster Work = more money in the end.

I hope you get what I am saying.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd never trust it, - - but it does get done, - - you're basically just roughing up the surface so the adhesive can grab.

Most people would not recommend it.

Customer saves money,temporarily, - - you lose reputation, permanently.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Actually that guy was going above and beyond the call of duty by scoring it with a skill saw, most guys who are going to tile over Formica are taking an extra step by using a sander with 60 grit on it. Anyways, lots of guys tile over Formica, especially investors who are cutting every corner to save money.

I quote the jobs I do with a budget based to do a tear out of the Formica and install new ply and backer board. Homeowners I deal with seem to agree that they see the value in doing a strip down and rebuild.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

That's exactly what they said, they scored it to save money over replacing hte entire countertop, but at least in the end they tore it all out anyways since they claimed the formica top was to uneven to install the tile...then the doubled up plywood was installed.

Woould think if they were going to that length they would've floated it out with adhesive to level it out. Oh well, just more "great ideas" being shown to the public that we have to argue down, tv's great for us:furious:


----------



## ATH (Feb 14, 2006)

*Tiling over laminate counter*

There's a guy in Connecticut named Armen Tavy who claims to have developed a process to tile over laminate counters as well as vinyl flooring. I would post the URL, but these forums won't let you put an URL in a reply until you've posted a certain number of times. You'll just have to "google" "Armen Tavy." Sorry.

If I understand it correctly, you glue down his "Thin Skin" fiberglass sheet and then skim coat it with mortar to create a kind of extra thin cement backer board. I have no experience with this process, but am very interested in it.

Wayne.


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

I've seen lots of tile over vinyl and a good bit laid over formica. Obvioulsy HO done but if the origninal surface is well attached and if the job is done well it seems to stick just fine. 

I don't do much tile but would be interested to know if the thinsets or grouts attack the adhesives holding the vinyl or formica down.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Unkie (Jan 21, 2006)

My giggest concern would be the pb subtop that the laminate is glued to. Alot of old c-tops have expanded pb or places where the laminate is'nt adhered to the subtop anymore.

Alot of rehabbers don't care what happens one year from now, just care about a quick, profitable sale.

Steve Unkie.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

A few thinset manufacturers do have products that are rated for tiling directly over laminate. I have done it only once, to update a display for a cabinet supplier for a home show, I personally would be hesitant to do it in a clients house unless I was absolutley sure the substrate was 100% and the laminate was bonded perfectly, which is sometimes difficult. 

I usually bid a tile counter to include replacing the substrate, and add a notation that I will NOT guarantee the tile job if it is installed over the existing counter, but will guarantee the workmanship for two years if I replace the base. Most opt to replace the base, the ones that don't I don't get the bid anyway.


----------



## nailedher (Jan 12, 2007)

if u don't have time to do it right when will u have time to do it over and who will pay for the over usually the customer and ur reputation are the ones who pay for it


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

I think another problem is going to be when the sealer on the grout for the tile starts to fail, or the grout gets a hairline crack, and water infiltration makes its way down into the PB used for the counter top. The PB will suck up that moisture and start to expand causing the tiled counter top to bulge and fail. If the formica was just scuffed up, then it would provide some protection against water infiltration into the PB but if the saw penetrates the formica protection, then failure is inevitable.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

I just saw this old post. My parents tiled over their formica counter top 12 years ago. No sanding or scoreing. A few weeks ago i removed these counters to have corian installed. The tile was still perfect. Evev after i sawzalled the top in half to dispose of it,very few tiles fell off. Now i am not a counter top pro,or tile pro by any means just my observation.


----------



## Jethroe (Jan 27, 2007)

*Do it right the first time*



IHI said:


> That's exactly what they said, they scored it to save money over replacing hte entire countertop, but at least in the end they tore it all out anyways since they claimed the formica top was to uneven to install the tile...then the doubled up plywood was installed.
> 
> Woould think if they were going to that length they would've floated it out with adhesive to level it out. Oh well, just more "great ideas" being shown to the public that we have to argue down, tv's great for us:furious:


 :thumbsup:See There They didnt do it right the first time. If this were my job I would have torn it all out first and then just did it my way instead of finding out the hardway...


----------



## The Remodeler (Feb 5, 2007)

I wouldn't do it either! Can't see how you would get a good mortar
bond on a smooth shiny surface. At least, I wouldn't trust it to last long.
:thumbdown :thumbdown :thumbdown


----------

